# 30 cm cube - hardscape



## JEK (27 May 2010)

Hi!
I thinking of starting my little cube again and just wanted to hear your opinion about it.
It will probably be a hi-tech setup with moss, bolbitis, needle leaf java fern, glosso or UG and stems in the background, but I'm still open for suggestions.

I got a peice of red moor wood wich I think is rather nice, except that one of the branches is a bit thick at the base, but I'm planning to hide that part with some ferns.

Here's a couple of pics - the seiryu stones a just there to keep the wood in place, but i think i would use some in the 'scape too, around the base of the wood. 
Sorry for bad picture quality...









What do you think?


----------



## bigmatt (29 May 2010)

That looks great!  should be even better with the thick base covered!
M


----------



## JEK (29 May 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Gill (29 May 2010)

That Redmoor will look Really good once planted and matured.


----------



## JEK (29 May 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> That Redmoor will look Really good once planted and matured.


 I hope so.


----------

